# Nvidia 9400 chip and nvidiafb: supported in new kernels?

## VanFanel

Hello there

I'm on 2.6.29-r5-gentoo, and I just can't make the nvidiafb work. It's about that known problem with new cards:

"unknown NV_ARCH"

..so, do you know if newer kernels add nvidiafb support for nvidia 9400 cards??

Can anybody confirm it, please?

regards

----------

## jbarnes8

I'm not very clear on anything, but I believe that the problem isn't 100% with the card/kernel but also with version of xorg server 1.5+. I'm certainly no expert at all about video cards and I'm sure I lost some functionality/quality but I gave up and just used the x86f-video-nv (check the spelling) drivers. Then again I was trying to use the legacy nvidia drivers for nvidia TNT2. Either way, hope it helps. I wasted a week messing around with the nvidia-drivers package

----------

## slackline

You shouldn't use the kernel nvidiafb if you are going to be using x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers they're not compatible.

My advice would be not to bother with nvidiafb, use the nvidia-drivers and if you want framebuffer use uvesafb.

slack

----------

## VanFanel

I thank you both for your responese, but please consider X is not a solution for every case. 

I'm talking about the framebuffer, NOT the X drivers, nor OpenGL. I KNOW nvidiafb is not compatible with the Nvidia binary driver: I know it since 2003 or something like that. Plase don't mix up things. 

I use the Nvidia bineary drivers in other five gento systems I've around, but I need nvidiafb in this case, not an accelerated X server. 

So I'm repeating my question: does anybody use nvidiafb with an nvidia9400 card? What kernel version do you use if it works for you? 

regards

----------

